# Somebody At TSN Is In Trouble



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

The following appeared on TSN during one of Saturday night's SportsCentre shows:


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Was it just Jay and Dan messing around? I don't think they're on the weekend but looks like their handiwork.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

DBam said:


> Was it just Jay and Dan messing around? I don't think they're on the weekend but looks like their handiwork.


Could have been - I didn't even think about that possibility. By the way - I absolutely loathe those 2 guys. First of all - I don't think they are the least bit funny. Secondly - when I'm watching a sports channel I don't want to hear comedians just like I don't want to hear sports scores during a comic's stand-up routine.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

They are right basketball does suck

And jay and Dan are hilarious.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

cpool said:


> They are right basketball does suck
> 
> And jay and Dan are hilarious.


I'm pretty much a Don Taylor/Sportsnet guy, and not a great fan of T(toronto)SN  but I do quite enjoy some of the antics and comedic relief provided by Jay and Dan


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> I'm pretty much a Don Taylor/Sportsnet guy, and not a great fan of T(toronto)SN  but I do quite enjoy some of the antics and comedic relief provided by Jay and Dan


I love TSN and can't stand taylor! lol but being from toronto and a hockey fan i definitely love TSN's coverage of my favourite game. Sportsnet is a better all around sports channel, but personally i don't pay attention to anything but hockey so tsn is for me!

and jay and dan are hilarious!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Basketball does suck and that's pretty funny... With no hockey so far I don't think I've tuned into a single sports channel since last summer. I find myself with all this extra time in the evenings. Christmas shopping wqs surprisingly easy with no hockey schedule to work around. Maybe hockey should take a 2 week Christmas break every year???


----------

